# Super Wipe for JB?



## TooLegit (Feb 3, 2012)

searched around and found a couple links to super wipe zips that claim i guess to leave phone squeaky clean for flashing. I found these two (this [which i found here] and this) plus one for kernel, here. I have read though that these wipes may not be fully useful on JB ROMs. Anyone with any experience with these or know of Jb alternatives they use? I also read both that they do/do not wipe media; pics, vids etc. Thanks!


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't use those stupid .zips.
If you don't trust your recovery to wipe for you...you shouldn't be using your recovery.

And besides...
I'm %100 sure these .zips just run the same scripts your recovery is running.
Potentially more than once for the sake of "omgclean" wiping.
Again...if you don't think your recovery is wiping everything in one go...I'd switch recoveries.


----------



## TooLegit (Feb 3, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> Don't use those stupid .zips.
> If you don't trust your recovery to wipe for you...you shouldn't be using your recovery.
> 
> And besides...
> ...


 I use clockwork and as far as I know, have never had an issue due to "incomplete" wiping but not being an expert on being able to trace what causes a random reboot in a ROM, i dont know for certain.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

They do the same thing your recovery does when you tell it to wipe certian aspects.

Factory reset, and wipe system. Do it 15 million times if you want, you'll still get the same result.


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

other than referencing the partitions by their hex address rather than their "names", what advantage does the superwipe script idea have over wiping partitions in CWM or TWR?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

No advantage. I said this in the other super wipe thread recently: I think those scripts were for devs who wanted the inexperienced to wipe before flashing their ROM but didn't want to put the script in their ROM because some people actually know what they're doing and can wipe themselves. I figure said dev told people this super wipe had to be flashed before flashing their ROM, so people who don't wipe but really should got a wipe, while people who knew what they were doing, perhaps testing small updates, didn't get wiped.

Or maybe these really did have a purpose at some point...


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Super wipe is super redundant. Not to mention the biggest difference in Jelly Bean ROMs right now is signatures. Wipe dalvik/cache and data, and if you want to be a wild wiper then hit the /system also.

But only once this entire idea of wiping 3 times is absurd. Now if someone wrote a recovery that actually overwrote the bytes with random numbers then and only then would multiple wipes show any benefit. From what I have seen no recoveries practice this so stop wasting your time doing multiple wipes


----------



## PB&J (Jan 5, 2012)

Always wondered, how do you wipe EVERYTHING from recovery? Including SD?


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

FWIW, I HAVE been using super wipe since jb dropped.

With it, I am not seeing any lingering data from an old system like wallpaper or screen rotation delay. My first venture into jb, which followed a full wipe of data, system, cache, and d.cache, surprised me with the custom wallpaper from my ics build.

Say wot you will, but I have seen on multiple occasions where cwm or twrp have not done it all. With suprwipe , all has been good.

But, of course, YMMV.

AND, JBIRD, WHERES MY LIQUID JELLY DONUT BUILD?????

ns

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

PB&J said:


> FWIW, I HAVE been using super wipe since jb dropped.
> 
> With it, I am not seeing any lingering data from an old system like wallpaper or screen rotation delay. My first venture into jb, which followed a full wipe of data, system, cache, and d.cache, surprised me with the custom wallpaper from my ics build.
> 
> ...


I have factory reset and wiped system a single time (when flashing a new rom) for the past 8 months, never had a single issue arise from incomplete wipes, etc. As you said though, ymmv.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

PB&J said:


> Always wondered, how do you wipe EVERYTHING from recovery? Including SD?


Factory reset from within Android or fastboot oem lock then fastboot oem unlock.


----------



## PB&J (Jan 5, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Factory reset from within Android or fastboot oem lock then fastboot oem unlock.


That's what I suspected
Thanks and thanks


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

I had an issue when I first tried jelly bean I would wipe but for some reason data and cache would unmount. So even though I thought it was wiping it wasn't. Figured it out after bootlooping for 3 hours and not being able to restore a backup or flash another from. I now just go into mounts and storage just to make sure everything is mounted before I wipe.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

kochoid said:


> ... My first venture into jb, which followed a full wipe of data, system, cache, and d.cache, surprised me with the custom wallpaper from my ics build.
> 
> AND, JBIRD, WHERES MY LIQUID JELLY DONUT BUILD?????


I think Google's normal backup includes the background... I think.

...and the other thing well that coming along


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> I think Google's normal backup includes the background... I think.
> 
> ...and the other thing well that coming along


yes, Google account restore can bring back your last wallpaper.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

PB&J said:


> Always wondered, how do you wipe EVERYTHING from recovery? Including SD?


Easiest way would be from fastboot.

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Fastboot


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

TooLegit said:


> searched around and found a couple links to super wipe zips that claim i guess to leave phone squeaky clean for flashing. I found these two (this [which i found here] and this) plus one for kernel, here. I have read though that these wipes may not be fully useful on JB ROMs. Anyone with any experience with these or know of Jb alternatives they use? I also read both that they do/do not wipe media; pics, vids etc. Thanks!


the ONLY time I would use some zip like this was when i was using winmo, which was like 2 years ago, which is completely dead lol, I don't know if CWR has it but TWRP has a "system" wipe which i heard will wipe 99% of your phone (aside from your sd partition). They also have rotation wipe too which I've never heard of, but just to go "wipe" in TWRP and press every button but the last 2 on the bottom unless you really want to wipe all your backups and sdcard


----------

